

Tennis score web animations - davidbarker
http://www.shanemielke.com/archives/usopen-sessions/

======
davidbarker
Discussion on reddit
([http://www.reddit.com/r/web_design/comments/2uwtvl/tennis_sc...](http://www.reddit.com/r/web_design/comments/2uwtvl/tennis_score_web_animations_click_the_bottom/)),
including how they were made.

